# my canal st haul



## Jennybella (Jan 14, 2007)

2 pairs of chanel earrings






a diamond ring key chain from avon, a chanel key chain, and a coach hello kitty key chain




and a juicy couture necklace, and 2 hello kitty necklaces





all together about 80$ spent and im in love!!!! im going back this week to buy some purses and some Ed Hardy stuff yayyyyyyyy!


----------



## juli (Jan 14, 2007)

omgshie i absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them!!!!

Hello kitty is the shiet! Never knew that coach act. came out with HK keychain??

I love it - all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you ever seen the HK diamond ring key chain with small key rings attached?  Diamond is pink and there is also a small hk rhinestone encrusted face on the key ring as well!  very very very cute! I missed out one getting one! eh


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 14, 2007)

When did Coach hook up with Hello Kitty? Never heard of it.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 14, 2007)

sweet!  Gotta love Canal Street's "deals" hehe


----------



## juli (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_When did Coach hook up with Hello Kitty? Never heard of it._

 
Right on. Coach did not hook up with Hello kitty.  I just searched Coach website.  

That is the only thing I hate about canal st.  They have some stuff that name brands never came out with!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 14, 2007)

^There are actually sellers on ebay that have "Coach Hello Kitty" keychains, but they look nothing like that. But, is it a real collaboration, anyway?


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 14, 2007)

cute !! ed hardy = <3
i have like hte same diamond key ring and black earrings
love em


----------



## luvme4me (Jan 14, 2007)

oh by any chance do they have the ed hardy hat that says " love kills slowly"? I have been dying for that hat. How much does it cost? Also very cute stuff!!


----------



## juli (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_^There are actually sellers on ebay that have "Coach Hello Kitty" keychains, but they look nothing like that. But, is it a real collaboration, anyway?_

 
But how come I don't see a such thing on the coach website?  I mean I am not crazy about coach but I do check their new releases time to time. & if it was anything of HK related I'd have checked and know for sure.


----------



## n_c (Jan 14, 2007)

Those earrings are gorgeous!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_But how come I don't see a such thing on the coach website?  I mean I am not crazy about coach but I do check their new releases time to time. & if it was anything of HK related I'd have checked and know for sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
IDK. Usually limited releases and what's discontinued doesn't appear in a search. I don't know if they've collaborated. It could simply be a Canal St. product (fake).


----------



## Jennybella (Jan 14, 2007)

the coach HK collaboration is deff not real I asked in coach but i love HK so it works lol


----------



## MACFreak (Jan 15, 2007)

did u get those hello kitty necklaces from target??


----------



## Jennybella (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACFreak* 

 
_did u get those hello kitty necklaces from target??_

 

no i got them on Canal St in Manhattan


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 15, 2007)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for chanel..i love the earrings!!!!!!


----------



## Jennybella (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for chanel..i love the earrings!!!!!!_

 
thanks lovie


----------

